# Panasonic Lumix G6



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

I use the Mu43 system. to help scale down size and weight. as Im allways carrying kids stuff around with me.

over the years Ive picked up :

Panny 100-300 tele

panny 14-140 tele

panny 20mm prime

olympus 45mm prime

for focal length just double those number and you have waht they would be on a 35mm camera or full frame dslr.

Taken with 45mm prime at f2.2










20mm prime, natura light


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

taken with the 100-300 panasonic long telephoto


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> taken with the 100-300 panasonic long telephoto


That looks like the Lesser Spotted Woodpecker....very scarce...I've only ever seen one in 60 years! Brilliant shot!


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi mate. Sorry to burst that notion but it's the greater spotted. However it's still a privilege to get one in the back garden.

Especially in town.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> Hi mate. Sorry to burst that notion but it's the greater spotted. However it's still a privilege to get one in the back garden.
> 
> Especially in town.


Should have looked more closely....the red rump should have given it away....the lesser spotted doesn't have a red rump.


----------

